# Went to RAW last night then attended a CM Punk "party" at his apartment



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Went to RAW last night with a friend. Had a blast

Only downside was there was little if any wrestling but I knew thats how it was going to be going in.

Seeing HBK getting the 2nd biggest pop of the night was cool.... Seeing The Rock live again.. CM PUNK and The Rock chants before we went live and during commercials.. Taker, HHH.. Happy I went

So here is the kicker.. As I have mentopned before on this forum, one of my friend has become pretty good friends with Punk the last 3 years ( He got us the tickets ).. and Punk invited him to a party at his apartment in Bucktown after the show.

Got to meet and schmooze with Kofi ( who seems to be Punks BFF ) , Morrison , Melina, The Glamazon , Kelly2 , Bellas, and Eve ( who is soooo fuking hot and 1000 x's better looking in person ), Ziggler....and the nicest , most cool, mellow , down to earth sincere ,humble guy... The MIZ !!!!
I thought he was gonna be a prick... Punk was upstairs in his room when we arrived and The MIZ opened the door... So fuking humble and polite.. " Hi guys my name is Mike.. let me show you around, can I get you guys anything", ...etc etc

Super cool fuking kid

2nd coolest person was The Glamazon.. she was chain smoking , flirty ,fun, and bullshitting with us all night.. really cool chick

And its true about Punk !! Fuker only had Cherry Dr. Pepper in the house.. no booze !!!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds fun. any pics you took?


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Tits or GTF...I mean pics or it didn't happen.


just kidding, good for you - A little light on the details though aren't you?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes. If true, we want stories.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

zombiemaster said:


> Tits or GTF...I mean pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> just kidding, good for you - A little light on the details though aren't you?


I was hesitant to even posting this.. Didnt know how it would fly if it got back to Punk ( and he gets pissed at my friend )

Pics I dont have cause my cell died during RAW and I wasnt gonna ask my friend to use his phone for pics.

Met a ton of these guys before at the restraurant my friend manages ( Have met, hung out with and have pics with Punk , Edge , MVP , Kelly Kelly , Umaga, Viscera, Tommy Dreamer, Batista , Chavo , Matt Stryker

I have no problem posting those because it was at a public restraunt


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

JERIPUNK said:


> I was hesitant to even posting this.. Didnt know how it would fly if it got back to Punk ( and he gets pissed at my friend )
> 
> *Pics I dont have cause my cell died during RAW* and I wasnt gonna ask my friend to use his phone for pics.
> 
> ...


So you go to Monday Night Raw when the Rock is gonna be there live with Cena in the ring for the first time ever without your cellphone fully charged AND you happen to go to a party afterwards at CM Punks place with a shitload of wrestlers there to boot............. 

Um ok then.......


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yes. If true, we want stories.


Not many stories.. It was very chill / relaxed.

Punk was ribbing Kofi about being on his phone all night with his girlfriend.

The Divas that were there were joking around that they thought we( my friend and I ) were "hot" because we werent muscular like the WWE roster.

Melina's face looks horrible ( sadly cause I loved her) and obviously had recent plastic surgery ( she and Morrison are still together )

Punk told stories of he , Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal crank calling ppl pretending they were Macho Man
Said they got the Iron Sheik really good and had him going on the phone for half an hour and was begging for "Savage" to wire him money because he was broke.

Miz was really coll and asked us about our personal lives and showed a genuine intrest in us like we were the ones who were famous...lol



-Narc- said:


> So you go to Monday Night Raw when the Rock is gonna be there live with Cena in the ring for the first time ever without your cellphone fully charged AND you happen to go to a party afterwards at CM Punks place with a shitload of wrestlers there to boot.............
> 
> Um ok then.......


Believe it or not it happens... I Had a doctors appointment at 2pm, had to go wait at the boxoffice for 2 hrs to get tix for my 2 nephews ( tix are realesed slowly throught the day when those asshole ticket brokers who try to sell them online for $ 200 return the ones they dont sell) ..So never had a chance to get back home and recharge the phone

Dead phone or not.. There was no way I was going to ask for pics at Punks apartment. That just seemed rude and kind of weird( uncomfortable). Its not like they werent there for an autograph signing or walking thru an airport

My friend took me who was personally invited by Punk.. I can risk trying to sneak around taking pics


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

I suppose. If your not bullshiting, then you must of had a blast.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> Believe it or not it happens... *I Had a doctors appointment at 2pm, had to go wait at the boxoffice for 2 hrs to get tix for my 2 nephews* ( tix are realesed slowly throught the day when those asshole ticket brokers who try to sell them online for $ 200 return the ones they dont sell) ..So never had a chance to get back home and recharge the phone
> 
> Dead phone or not.. There was no way I was going to ask for pics at Punks apartment. That just seemed rude and kind of weird( uncomfortable). Its not like they werent there for an autograph signing or walking thru an airport
> 
> My friend took me who was personally invited by Punk.. I can risk trying to sneak around taking pics


A couple of classics right there bros.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

So... no pics? Yeah, sure, I believe you...


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

-Narc- said:


> I suppose. If your not bullshiting, then you must of had a blast.


No reason to lie on a wrestling forum filled with faceless ppl I dont know OR CARE if they believe me.

Does nothing for me


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah that's what I don't get. You say you went with you friend, but you brought your nephews now? Did they come to the straightedge party as well or?.............


Sketch story? Who knows...


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> So... no pics? Yeah, sure, I believe you...



DID YOU READ MY POSTS IN THIS THREAD ???


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I wouldn't take pictures i think it's kind of rude when they're just chilling like that but you don't sound like you're lying it would be a massive waste of your time to make something like that up with back stories to what each wrestler was saying about each other


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

-Narc- said:


> Yeah that's what I don't get. You say you went with you friend, but you brought your nephews now? Did they come to the straightedge party as well or?.............
> 
> 
> Sketch story? Who knows...


NOT SO HARD TO FIGURE OUT

1) MY FRIEND HAD 2 TIX WAITING FOR US FROM PUNK

2) I GOT 2 TIX FOR MY NEPHEWS BECAUSE THEY ARE WRESTLING FANS ( AND IM A MUTHER FUKING COOL ASS UNCLE )AND THEY LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY FROM ME

3) I LIVE 10 MIN AWAY FROM ALL STATE ARENA.. AFTER THE SHOW WE TOOK THE KIDS HOME AND WENT TO PUNKS'S PLACE


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

That sounds too good to be true. You are one lucky dude.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

JERIPUNK said:


> NOT SO HARD TO FIGURE OUT
> 
> 1) MY FRIEND HAD 2 TIX WAITING FOR US FROM PUNK
> 
> ...


I'm actually scared sitting at my computer chair right now. And I thought doubting El Dandy was bad..... Shit....


----------



## maxblaze (Feb 27, 2006)

Similar things have happened to me post shows, knowing people who know people gets me good post show information on where to be. (Miz is just as nice as you said) and most who don't believe just wish they had the opportunity you had. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

-Narc- said:


> I'm actually scared sitting at my computer chair right now. And I thought doubting El Dandy was bad..... Shit....


...oh snap.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> I wouldn't take pictures i think it's kind of rude when they're just chilling like that but you don't sound like you're lying it would be a massive waste of your time to make something like that up with back stories to what each wrestler was saying about each other



Even if my phone wasnt dead I dont think I would have took pics..You dont go to a private party at someones aprtment and act like a fan and start taking pics and bothering them when they are chilling out


----------



## Colossal Ruvall (Feb 17, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Even if my phone wasnt dead I dont think I would have took pics..You dont go to a private party at someones aprtment and act like a fan and start taking pics and bothering them when they are chilling out


For what it's worth, I believe you. And yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> DID YOU READ MY POSTS IN THIS THREAD ???


YES I READ YOUR POSTS IN THIS THREAD !!!

ANYONE CAN WRITE STORIES , THE ONLY PROOF IS PICS !!! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Why would this guy have any reason to make things up? It sounds like a blast.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> YES I READ YOUR POSTS IN THIS THREAD !!!
> 
> ANYONE CAN WRITE STORIES , THE ONLY PROOF IS PICS !!! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !!!


I have 300 posts in 2 years. Im not a troll.

I honestly dont care if you believe me. I can post pics and you would call them fake.

You are just looking to flame. Have a good night you miserable jealous prick


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

JERIPUNK said:


> I have 300 posts in 2 years. Im not a troll.
> 
> I honestly dont care if you believe me. I can post pics and you would call them fake.
> 
> You are just looking to flame. Have a good night you miserable jealous prick


I wouldnt call them fake. I would just google CM Punk or whoever and see if you take any fan pics from google images lol. No big deal


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Ignore the morons. Cool story and thanks for sharing. 

Why would he post pics (even if he had any) btw? If I'd just gone to a famous person's pad I'd want to respect that person's privacy and not show pics.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome time. The wrestlers/divas sound like a great group of people irl.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds cool, who cares that he didn't take pics, i thought chicks take pics. party with no booze or drugs would be kinda weird though.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> I have 300 posts in 2 years. Im not a troll.
> 
> I honestly dont care if you believe me. I can post pics and you would call them fake.
> 
> You are just looking to flame. Have a good night you miserable jealous prick


I never called you a troll, and I never flamed you. Technically, you flamed me.

And, I'm _not_ jealous. However, I am a miserable prick.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

rcc said:


> Ignore the morons. Cool story and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why would he post pics (even if he had any) btw? If I'd just gone to a famous person's pad I'd want to respect that person's privacy and not show pics.


That's kinda harsh to call me a moron just because I half believe the guy over the internet. My bad I guess? Like I said, if it's true than cool story bro. Not my fault I have an opinion


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds crazy awesome, man. They all seem really down to Earth too. 
I would feel so weird to hang out with them at an apartment, that's just crazy to think about. Haha.
Seems like you had a great time, glad you were treated well.

Can't believe some people think he would waste the time to make this up. Haha. 
It sounds sincere, and would be pointless for him to create this story.


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry man I don't believe you but I don't really care for proof either.

And if you're not lying, you're one lucky mofo lol


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool story, sounds like you were having so much fun, thanks for sharing it. Melina does have...um...weird face, but she already said that her face isn't "new", it's just because she isn't as lean as she used to.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool shit.


----------



## rko4life (Mar 25, 2005)

why doesnt someone just go on twitter and ask him about it?...and i honestly believe him, your a lucky dude


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe you and want to know more. Honestly how sexy did Eve look up close? Where any of the divas stuck up and act like hot shit? I love Punk as a performer but he seems like he could be a complete dick in real life, am I wrong? How did he treat you? Last question who seemed like the most arrogant superstar and the most stuck up diva?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like a great time. I'm surprised that Beth smokes.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

DinoBravo87 said:


> I believe you and want to know more. Honestly how sexy did Eve look up close? Where any of the divas stuck up and act like hot shit? I love Punk as a performer but he seems like he could be a complete dick in real life, am I wrong? How did he treat you? Last question who seemed like the most arrogant superstar and the most stuck up diva?


Eve is gorgeous and as I stated better looking in real life. She has big beautiful eyes and is always smiling.
No one was stuck up.. I was nervous to get into convo's with Kelly Kelly and Eve. They are so fuking hot and I was a bit intimidated. I also didnt want them to feel like I was hitting on them ( I wanted to ! )

The Glamazon and The MIZ were easily the most friendly and least arrogant and stuck up. They showed genuine intrest in getting to know you , asked questions , kept the convo going and were really humble.

I cant say anyone was arrogant.. Kofi was the most standoffish cause he was either constantly on his cell phone or just being super quiet.

I have met Punk before on several occasions. Dude is a nice guy..what can I say. He has never been a prick to me and Ive never seem him be a prick to ppl that come up to him



kobra860 said:


> Sounds like a great time. I'm surprised that Beth smokes.


She was chain smoking bro!! lol

Her and I were always outside on the balcony / porch smoking. I smoke 2 packs a day and she was keeping up with me the time I was there


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this guy isn't lying. i was there too. i had a 7some with all the divas 



(not counting JoMo don't worry P.)


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone who doubts this is just incredibly jealous. get over it, these things happen. it would've been incredibly rude of him to be taking a shitload of pictures.



to the op: must've been a cool night, man. thanks for the story.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

that's nothing, hulk hogan himself asked me to join TNA wrestling to be representative of the "network"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That's surreal man.

Good for you. I wouldn't have been able to take my eyes off Eve, Kelly Kelly, or Melina.

A WWE party though man, that's nuts. At Punks house, nonetheless. Pretty sure everyone (including myself) is jealous of you right about now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That's sounds like a night you would never forget, I don't know how it was like there, but I would have tried getting with at least one of the diva's, although the lack of alcohol would make it difficult. Whatever man, you got to chill with Punk, Miz, Kofi, Morrison and a bunch of diva's in Punk's house that's a story I would tell my grandkids.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

You're lucky to get to meet and hangout with them man. I still want to see some pics for proof though but I believe this story.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If you were there, then don't worry what anyone here thinks, man. It's your memories and you're the one who's going to keep them. You're the one who enjoyed it, you're the one who had a blast, so don't worry about it. I for one am pretty jealous of you.

But yeah, those kinds of stories should be for your kids or something, not us, lol. There's a lot of people here who would demand a pic just to make it legit. Hell, you could show pics and people here will demand videos and DVDs cause they'll probably think you photoshopped, lol.

Your memories are what counts. Ain't like we're gonna be there.


----------



## M*-*K*-*O (Dec 22, 2007)

don't worry bro, these **** are just jealous.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

I bet.


----------



## humanhelper2 (May 25, 2005)

wow


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Seriously you are going to post a story on the internet with no proof. I dont mean to be a jackass but to say such things without proof on the internet is rather useless. Either way since most of us wont believe you, it does not matter because if you did go then you did and thats it.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

Why would he take pictures? So he can give us people on the boards proof? Fuck that he was a guest who was invited there due to his friend. How rude and awkward would it have been if he had his cell phone out all night taking pics of these superstars? I personally would feel like a dumbass if I did that. These guys were there to chill and have a normal night before a hectic week of Mania hype, I'm sure they didnt want to be bothered with some random fan taking pics and asking for autographs. The op played it cool and had respect for these individuals, I would have played it the same way. Plus if the op was lieing dont you think he would pick someone alot hotter and cooler than the glamazon to chain smoke with?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BM_Chicago said:


> Seriously you are going to post a story on the internet with no proof. I dont mean to be a jackass but to say such things without proof on the internet is rather useless. Why dont you get CM Punk to send you some pics to post since you know him or your friend know him personally?





BM_Chicago said:


> Seriously you are going to post a story on the internet with no proof. I dont mean to be a jackass but to say such things without proof on the internet is rather useless. Either way since most of us wont believe you, it does not matter because if you did go then you did and thats it.











Def jelly.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's great for you, just don't expect anybody to believe, and what does it matter really, if it happend i wouldn't care who believed me...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheik said:


>


Not at all bro, Im just saying that the internet as a whole is full of bullshitters. If the OP went to the party then cool and I bet he had fun. To post it here on the forums is pretty useless since not many people will believe it either way. Plus the OP should not be mad at us for not believing his story since 1) he has no proof and if he really did go then he would not be offended by anything we say becuase if it did happen, then he wouldn't care wether someone believes him or not.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I think you guys all need to lay off this guy. He doesn't have pics, but his story seems legit, and like he said why would he make this up, and come up with elaborate stories on the internet to impress people or something? I believe him, and that's fucking cool bro. Hope you had a good night. I've always been pretty critical of The Miz but after hearing what a great guy he is in real life with a true passion for wrestling it's hard not to like him.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I believe you.:side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BM_Chicago said:


> No at all bro, Im just saying that the internet as a whole is full of bullshitters. If the OP went to the party then cool and I bet he had fun. To post it here on the forums is pretty useless since not many people will believe it either way. Plus the OP should not be mad at us for not believing his story since 1) he has no proof and if he really did go then he would not be offended by anything we say becuase if it did happen, then he wouldn't care wether someone believes him or not.


I don't feel nearly as strongly on the subject as you do or anything, but I can see why the OP felt inclined to share the story on the forum despite having solid proof. Think about it, you just partied with the WWE's top stars and divas at CM PUNKS house.

You're telling me you wouldn't share that with the online community you frequently post on and partake in conversations on? 

Of course, if the wrestlers said not to say anything than I wouldn't under any means. Can't see them having a problem with this though.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sheik you are right, but i wouldn't think anyone would believe me, and if he was there, who gives a shit if the Faceless man doesn't believe, it only would bother me if i was making this up and people wouldn't wanna believe me.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Great for you Jeripunk. If your story is legit, I'm sure you had an awesome time.

Don't know why you had to bring it up on these forums tho. If I were you I would just keep it to myself. Your bound to get questioned for stuff like this over the internet. Telling everyone the story has just gotten you some dumb comments by people who have nothing better to do than question your story.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

...I don't care if her face is wrecked, I'd do wonderful things to Melina. Body is on point and she's flexible. Hells yeah.

Sounds like you had fun, my friends went to a meet and greet when the WWE came to town this past year and they said the same thing about Eve. She's supposedly 10 times hotter in real life, which is kinda hard to believe.

They also met Layla and got hugs, and I hate them for that till this day. lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheik said:


> I don't feel nearly as strongly on the subject as you do or anything, but I can see why the OP felt inclined to share the story on the forum despite having solid proof. Think about it, you just partied with the WWE's top stars and divas at CM PUNKS house.
> 
> You're telling me you wouldn't share that with the online community you frequently post on and partake in conversations on?
> 
> Of course, if the wrestlers said not to say anything than I wouldn't under any means. Can't see them having a problem with this though.


TBH, I personally would not post anything about partying with WWE Superstars if I didnt have proof because thats just me. Anyways if the OP did really go then cool, but I personally would not share a partying story about WWE superstars if I did not have proof especially on a forum.

Im more inclined to believe stories that involve just simply *meeting* Superstars becuase I have seen many pics of fans meeting superstars at airports, restaurants, malls etc. The OP claims he went to an actual WWE Party at CM Punks house which is *less common* than just meeting a WWE Superstar at a restaurant or airport. 

Anyways Im sure CM Punk would have Cherry Dr Pepper at a party lol. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Whether I believe you or not is unimportant, but all I can say is:


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

DUDE I WENT TO THE SAME PARTY! IT WAS AWESOME HUH? REMEMBER WHEN THE BELLAS MADE OUT? IT WAS HOT! CM PUNK WAS DRUNK OFF HIS ASS TOO WITH ALL THAT SODA! WOW! WE NEED TO DO THAT AGAIN! BETH'S TITS ARE AMAZING BY THE WAY! I HAD MY FACE IN THEM!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Does Punk really live in an Apartment? Anyways thats besides the point, That really sounds like fun if its true, I am super jealous bro.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

He is on the road for 250+ days a year, so an apartment would seem pretty reasonable for him, why spend money on a home when you are barley in it?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

buffalochipster said:


> He is on the road for 250+ days a year, so an apartment would seem pretty reasonable for him, why spend money on a home when you are barley in it?


Not to mention, think of the cash he's saving for the future.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah but if you rent an Apartment you pay for nothing...in 10 Years when he is probably retired all that paying the apartment was for nothing and he is gonna have to need to buy a House, unless he bought the Apartment.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

People do own apartments too you know. Just like houses.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't believe you but if it's true then you sure had a better Monday night then I did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> He is on the road for 250+ days a year, so an apartment would seem pretty reasonable for him, why spend money on a home when you are barley in it?


Well was just wondering, still sounds like a great time.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Lies.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

I have no opinion of whether its the truth or not.
I do know I sure as hell would not have taken pics ,,, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have gone yacking about it online either, not very good for future invites.
Lose talk sinks ships !

You said "I have no problem posting those because it was at a public restraunt", so hows about posting those, that would add some cred to the story.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys leave him alone, Maybe he is CM Punks real life boyfriend and Punk doesn't want the world to know he is gay.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Walls Of Mike said:


>


cant see the pic all I see is a red x


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter if he does have pictures or not. Even if he had pics people would still find *something* to complain about:

"Your camera sucks"
"You need to learn how to take a picture."
"They're so blurry"
"Why didn't you get more pics of Punk?"
"Your smile is stupid."
"HOW DARE YOU GIVE PUNK BUNNY EARS!!!"

So, basically, fuck em.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

As much as I'd love to believe you, I don't. Though if you did go to a party at Punk's house then you should be made a moderator or something.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Im telling you maybe it is CM Punks boyfriend that is keeping secerts and Punk doesn't want the world to know he is gay.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> And its true about Punk !! Fuker only had Cherry Dr. Pepper in the house.. no booze !!!


Okay, I'm calling you on it right here. :bs: Everyone knows Punk drinks diet Pepsi.

Sounds like a good night, I totally respect you not taking pictures and doing your best to make them more like normal people and what not.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds pretty surreal, would of been great going to the RAW before Wrestlemania and then going to Punk's appartment and hanging around with half of the roster. Pepsi is the best.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I can confirm this story. The Rock invited me to his home yesterday and the entire WWE roster was there as well as Obama, LeBron James, and the pope. Even though my phone is my only form of communication and its always charged it died right before I got to Rocks house. So phones can die at bad times.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fuck what all the non-believers think dude. I could only dream of being invited to a party at CM Punk's or any other WWE superstars place for an after party. Don't blame you for not taking pictures or anything either. Punk and the others probably would of kicked your head in. 

Not surprised about Eve. She is freaking gorgeous on tv so i'd only imagine that she would be drop dead gorgeous up close in person. Sounds like a pretty cool crowd aswell. I wouldn't of been able to stop looking at Kelly Kelly and Eve though. 

My respect for Miz just grew a little to be honest lol. I've never been a big fan of his wrestling/mic work but he legit sounds like an absolute gentleman. From now on i'll look at him that way when I see him on my tv instead of changing channel lol.

Pretty surprised that Beth smokes. If I had to pick out of all them I thought atleast one of the Bella twins would of been the smoker.

1 last thing. Did you call them by their real names or stage names? It would just feel real weird calling them anything other than their wrestling name except for Miz who is sometimes called Mike on screen anyway.

Anyway man again fuck the jealous haters and cherish that night because not many 'regular' people will ever be in your shoes.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

SimplyAmazing23 said:


> Fuck what all the non-believers think dude. I could only dream of being invited to a party at CM Punk's or any other WWE superstars place for an after party. Don't blame you for not taking pictures or anything either. Punk and the others probably would of kicked your head in.
> 
> Not surprised about Eve. She is freaking gorgeous on tv so i'd only imagine that she would be drop dead gorgeous up close in person. Sounds like a pretty cool crowd aswell. I wouldn't of been able to stop looking at Kelly Kelly and Eve though.
> 
> ...


Repped. I'm with the OP too. Yeah I've wondered that myself, I'd feel weird calling Punk Punk all night haha.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

maybe your not a good story teller but lack of details and saying you went to a party and wwe divas said you were hot? my bullshit radar is always up and this sounds fishy.


----------



## tony_soprano_89 (Feb 13, 2011)

I find it pretty depressing that so many people are saying "why did you even post this story without proof".... maybe the guy was actually being thoughtful to everyone here by sharing a story that he thought we'd all like to hear?? it's not his fault that many of you probably lead extremely shit lives so immediately question someone else having a fortunate and joyful experience. I don't see this as a questionable story AT ALL... the amount of detail he's discussed in the story etc, either that or he should be writing for HBO or some shit. Get a fucking grip the lot of you.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

If it happened, good on you. However I call bs because this sounds like a story I would've tried to pass 10 years ago with similar explanations


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds flat out awesome dude. I'd love to meet Miz.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, sounds awesome man. Must have been pretty weird seeing Miz acting completely opposite to his in ring character.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> YES I READ YOUR POSTS IN THIS THREAD !!!
> 
> ANYONE CAN WRITE STORIES , THE ONLY PROOF IS PICS !!! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !!!


That's moronic. Who walks around a party taking pictures of famous people? That's a great way to never get invited to another party like that.

At the afterparty for the premiere of the movie Signs, I met Bruce Willis, Mel Gibson, Joaquin Phoenix, Spike Lee, Dan Hedaya (the dad from Clueless) and one of the guys from the band Rusted Root. Oh, but since I didn't interrupt them mid-conversation to snap pictures or creepily take one when they weren't paying attention, it didn't happen? 

Come on, people, THINK.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> That's moronic. Who walks around a party taking pictures of famous people? That's a great way to never get invited to another party like that.


Indeed, kind of like posting details of it on a message board to a bunch of strangers in some kind of desperate plea for attention - then getting your (ALL CAPS) knickers in a twist when people call you out.

I mean, who does that right?


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

[*ok this is what realy happened: this guy went to his friends apartment and invited a bunch of fat chicks who are wrestling fans (divas...that he claims). They got so drunk the fat chicks looked hotter and hotter, although it wasn't the case for all of them ( so called beth pheonix). Then the big poster of cm punk in the guys room came to life and invited all the delusional drunks to join the new nexus. So by 3 am everyone was trashed and member of nexus. The door bell rings, in comes a fat kid wearing a viper t-shirt and begins to punt everyone in the skull. Then next day they all wake up to the smell of bluberry pancakes (cause fat chicks love big breakfasts)
*
I somewhat believe u though

I have some similar wwe stories that i have sent on here with pics.B][/B]


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

nzedgehead said:


> Indeed, kind of like posting details of it on a message board to a bunch of strangers in some kind of desperate plea for attention - then getting your (ALL CAPS) knickers in a twist when people call you out.
> 
> I mean, who does that right?


Desperate plea for attention? Honestly he was just sharing what it was like to be surrounded by Wrestlers. Are you a jealous fuck who has never got out of your mom's basement?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

The camera always seems to die in stories like this. Just speaking the truth.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Heckrashi said:


> Desperate plea for attention? Honestly he was just sharing what it was like to be surrounded by Wrestlers. Are you a jealous fuck who has never got out of your mom's basement?


Er, no, it's more the crying posts after the initial one because a couple of people questioned him on it that make it look like attention seeking.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Really cool story didn't expect Miz to be like that, Kofi sounds like a shy guy. Must of been awesome dude sounds like a great time. 

As for the haters, some people don't realise famous people can be normal and down to earth too just because there famous they wont not talk to ordinary people! Haters gona hate..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Was Dolph with Nikki Bella ?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to take the OP at his word and believe the story.

And if what he says is true, then its a VERY cool story.

On a side note: Cherry Dr. Pepper? I thought Punk liked Pepsi?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Samee said:


> The camera always seems to die in stories like this. Just speaking the truth.


You're just jealous of his fake story. You never could have come up with such an elaborate plot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly, who's cell phone dies in this day and age. I use my iphone like all day and i at least have 15% battery by the time i go to sleep. And why wouldn't you ninja a pic or 2 for proof. Nice try at seeming important tho. I'm sure you'll be banging those divas in no time.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

That sounds pretty fucking cool, wrestlers must always do that sort of thing when they go to somebodies home town id hate being in a bastard bus thing all the time.

And ive heard that wrestlers and down to earth cool guys, you wouldnt get that impression from the miz's character but aparntly hes a realy cool guy.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

OJA20 said:


> Really cool story didn't expect Miz to be like that


In all honesty, I'm not too surprised about how Miz really is, he showed his true colors with the Miz girl, he was really great with her.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The fact that Miz worked his ass off to get where he is is probably the only reason why he is so humble. He knows what it's like to be the little guy.

It's always the no-name stars who have fame shoved upon them that get the big egos and become assholes.





As far as the story goes, and for everyone telling him to post pics: Every story you hear of CM Punk is how he hates being treated like a celebrity and badgered for pictures and autographs...pretty sure if the OP had tried to take pics of him just hanging out at his house Punk would have GTS'ed the OP's ass in the middle of his living room.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If you don't believe him, fine. GTFO out of the thread. You guys have just us much proof to say it didn't happen as he does to say it did so who are you to say.

No more of that crap.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

were you two the only non-wwe people there? If so, how did that make you feel? How long did you stay/why didn't you at least try to hit on Kelly Kelly...if I had the opportunity I would've at least given it a go lol


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

NonCentz said:


> were you two the only non-wwe people there? If so, how did that make you feel? How long did you stay/why didn't you at least try to hit on Kelly Kelly...if I had the opportunity I would've at least given it a go lol


Kelly Kelly is in a relationship with Justin Gabriel. A 450 Splash from CM Punk's apartment rooftop wouldn't be pleasent.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

I will only care about this story if Alex Riley was there. Was he there and was he hanging out with The Miz?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

More to the point, why does it even matter whether the OP is lying? If you don't believe him, leave the thread. It's a perfectly feasible story, since the story only included hanging out with people. He didn't mention anything outrageous. 

He can't prove it happened, and you can't prove it didn't. Only a moron would continue to actively debate the point at such an impasse.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> If you don't believe him, fine. GTFO out of the thread. You guys have just us much proof to say it didn't happen as he does to say it did so who are you to say.
> 
> No more of that crap.





Vin Ghostal said:


> More to the point, why does it even matter whether the OP is lying? If you don't believe him, leave the thread. It's a perfectly feasible story, since the story only included hanging out with people. He didn't mention anything outrageous.
> 
> He can't prove it happened, and you can't prove it didn't. Only a moron would continue to actively debate the point at such an impasse.


Thanks for the repeat.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

JM said:


> Thanks for the repeat.


Thanks for the Raptors avatar!

I wonder if Riley was passed out drunk in the bathroom.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

You know what, JERIPUNK, I'd actually believe you - a troll looking for attention wouldn't say that Miz is the most humble person you would ever meet.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so fucking jealous I'm almost ashamed of myself... was anyone called by his/her ring name? I have the feeling that Punk, Beth and Kelly prefer their ring names, dunno why. That's always been one of the more interesting stories for me.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

NonCentz said:


> were you two the only non-wwe people there? If so, how did that make you feel? How long did you stay/why didn't you at least try to hit on Kelly Kelly...if I had the opportunity I would've at least given it a go lol


No... Punks family and friends were there also.

I was way too nervous to even think of hitting on Kelly Kelly. I was trying to not stumble over my words and just keep the conversation going with these ppl



hollyoaksislove said:


> I will only care about this story if Alex Riley was there. Was he there and was he hanging out with The Miz?


No



Kalashnikov said:


> I am so fucking jealous I'm almost ashamed of myself... was anyone called by his/her ring name? I have the feeling that Punk, Beth and Kelly prefer their ring names, dunno why. That's always been one of the more interesting stories for me.


Some of them were. Punk kept refering/ calling to Kofi and Kofi. Everyone was calling The Miz... Mike
and they were calling Ziggler..Nick


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

CM Punk would not consume such an atrocious refreshment, everybody knows he drinks Pepsi.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Im telling you maybe it is CM Punks boyfriend that is keeping secerts and Punk doesn't want the world to know he is gay.


It didnt get a laugh or a reaction the first time.. and you actually had to post this sub childish post twice ? Lol ..loser



citricopinions said:


> If it happened, good on you. However I call bs because this sounds like a story I would've tried to pass 10 years ago with similar explanations


Im 37 yrs old bro. Im not an 18 yr old with time on my hands. No reason to lie.



VRsick said:


> Honestly, who's cell phone dies in this day and age. I use my iphone like all day and i at least have 15% battery by the time i go to sleep. And why wouldn't you ninja a pic or 2 for proof. Nice try at seeming important tho. I'm sure you'll be banging those divas in no time.


I have a one month old LG Apex and I never make it thru the day without the batter dying. It ususally dies between 7-9 pm

Maybe I use my cell phone alot and you dont ? Regardless I wouldnt have taken pics anyway


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> Some of them were. Punk kept refering/ calling to Kofi and Kofi. Everyone was calling The Miz... Mike
> and they were calling Ziggler..Nick


Kofi's real name is indeed Kofi.


----------



## Iceberg69 (Mar 18, 2011)

I live in the UK so WWE only comes a few times in the year. I finally got tickets for Raw two years ago and halfway through the show my phone and camera died. 

These things DO happen, I was gutted. 

Sounds like a quality party, you're lucky to have been invited. If you haven't got photos, so what! You don't need to proove yourself to a bunch of jealous teens (not jealous of the party you went to but jealous of the fact you have been invited to at least one party in your life and have at least one friend).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JERIPUNK learn how to multiquote, holy hell. The amount of double and triple posting you've done in this thread is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

This doesn't sound really believable (camera died, doctor's appointment, cards for nephew) and yes, maybe he does make up this story for the attention. I mean, look at all the reactions like "Omg i'm so jealous" or "That's so cool"
Maybe the OP does kick on that. Nevertheless, why would you guys even bother. Just believe him. If we're all that suspicious on stories then why even live?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

not believable at all, completely fictional story


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow sounds cool party man but Miz still sucks you know *


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

Has he posted up pictures of him with the guys at the restuarant yet?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> On a side note: Cherry Dr. Pepper? I thought Punk liked Pepsi?


I'm guessing he switched to Cherry Dr. Pepper after Cena knocked his Pepsi off of the announce table a little while ago. It was all they had in stock...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Okay, I'm calling you on it right here. :bs: Everyone knows Punk drinks diet Pepsi.





P.Smith said:


> CM Punk would not consume such an atrocious refreshment, everybody knows he drinks Pepsi.


I am not saying I believe the story or not but just an FYI, Dr. Pepper is neither a Coke nor a Pepsi product. Its made by the same company that produces Snapple, Schweppes and a lot of other stuff. Its distributed by both Coke and Pepsi.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I call bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A lesson should be learned here, never share the fact that you went to a cool party with WWE super stars on this forum. Or at the very most dedicate an entire thread about it.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

lisaharrod said:


> Has he posted up pictures of him with the guys at the restuarant yet?


I will post those today when I get a chance


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

JERIPUNK said:


> The Divas that were there were joking around that they thought we( my friend and I ) were "hot" because we werent muscular like the WWE roster.


Here's where you lost me. 

You could've said Santa Clause appeared and then he took off his gear, it wound up being Andre the Giant. That is more believeable than the statement above. 

Not an insult to you though. I am definitely not calling you ugly so please don't get mad at me. 

Women thinking guys that weren't muscular are "hot" compared to muscular guys? Yeah okay. Not just Divas, women in general. 

I mean, that's like saying women like guys that are not in debt but has struggles with money? You know as hell that isn't true. 

If any other reason, I call BS on this story because of the line above that has been quote. Again, this is not an insult to you. 

The only way I can even see this being for real is if the women are blind, but then again, how would they even know what muscular is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They could have just said that because of conversation.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

jimboystar24 said:


> Here's where you lost me.
> 
> You could've said Santa Clause appeared and then he took off his gear, it wound up being Andre the Giant. That is more believeable than the statement above.
> 
> ...




You dont get it.. They werent flirting with me or really saying I was hot. Just being nice and making fun of their co- workers at the same time.

They were basically joking around saying it was nice to be around normal looking guys because they are always around super muscular guys and it was refreshing to see something different. They were teasing their friends at the same time and being cool by paying a compliment to us ( probably to make us feel more comfortable )


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

No fucking beer
With all them divas there they all need to get smashed


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Some people are utter retards, if I had any celebrity status and invited my famous friends round, then a couple of average joe friends of mine came over and started taking pictures of my celeb buddies, I'd throw them the fuck out.

"Oh hi nice to meet you, by the way can I take a picture for wrestlingforum.com?"


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Some people are utter retards, if I had any celebrity status and invited my famous friends round, then a couple of average joe friends of mine came over and started taking pictures of my celeb buddies, I'd throw them the fuck out.
> 
> "Oh hi nice to meet you, by the way can I take a picture for wrestlingforum.com?"


The fact that people actually wanted him to do this says a lot about the social I.Q. around here.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

From about 2 yrs ago @ my friends restaurant

These are from my phone. I have a few more on my camera which is at home now.. I'll post those later tonight



UMAGA AND VISCERA






DREAMER WITH MY NEPHEWS




MVP WITH HIS HEAD CUT OFF





EDGE AND STRIKER


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

ME AND KELLY KELLY


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think I have ever been to a house party without getting my picture taken!


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Kelly Kelly is in a relationship with Justin Gabriel. A 450 Splash from CM Punk's apartment rooftop wouldn't be pleasent.


Haven't you learned anything since Gabriel's arrival? The only way he'd get to do the 450 Splash on me is if every single person in The Corre performs their finishing move. Even after that, he'd squat on top of CM Punks roof looking down on me like a confused/nervous idiot before he went for it, and since it's so much higher up (prob 4 times as high) than the top turnbuckle, I'd have plenty of time to get up, bang a quickie out with Kelly, then flea the scene before he got to land the 1800 splash (450 x 4).


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Striker's suit is bad ass...I need it


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

NonCentz said:


> Striker's suit is bad ass...I need it


Stiker is the coolest "celebrity" I ever met in my life !!!!

Dude sat down and talked to my nephews for an hour straight !!!

He was basically babysitting them for me when I was hanging out with the other wrestlers.

Super fuking cool dude !!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

After reading so many of the replies in thread, I've come to the conclusion that alot of you guys are the biggest groupies. Who goes to someones apartment that they were invited in and take pictures. You guys definitely live in a wrestling bubble. Believe it or not alot of everyday people get invited to functions like these. You would know that if you had friends outside of this area. Not everyone is going to be star struck and begging to take picture. The op sounds like a grown man, so imagine him whipping out his phone to take pictures just to post up here for you guys. How desperate do you have to be? Its extremely rude actually.

To the op, you lucky bastard. Yews I'm jealous and yes I'm hating. Was Layla there?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> After reading so many of the replies in thread, I've come to the conclusion that alot of you guys are the biggest groupies. Who goes to someones apartment that they were invited in and take pictures. You guys definitely live in a wrestling bubble. Believe it or not alot of everyday people get invited to functions like these. You would know that if you had friends outside of this area. Not everyone is going to be star struck and begging to take picture. The op sounds like a grown man, so imagine him whipping out his phone to take pictures just to post up here for you guys. How desperate do you have to be? Its extremely rude actually.
> 
> To the op, you lucky bastard. Yews I'm jealous and yes I'm hating. Was Layla there?


She wasnt there but I have seen / met her before at the restraunt


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, sounds amazing..I think that myself being (16yr old) around all those divas would of been a bit intense lol but yeah dude, i'm jealous!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm jealous. I want more stories about things Punk or Miz were saying/doing. What were their conversations mostly about? I'm assuming they weren't sitting around talking about the business


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

pdbq said:


> Wow, sounds amazing..I think that myself being (16yr old) around all those divas would of been a bit intense lol but yeah dude, i'm jealous!


Translation: He would've came in his pants the 2nd he walked through the door and saw them lol


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

The op looks like Vincent Russos love child


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> Translation: He would've came in his pants the 2nd he walked through the door and saw them lol


Hahah, lol. Pretty much spot on!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Went to RAW last night with a friend. Had a blast
> 
> Only downside was there was little if any wrestling but I knew thats how it was going to be going in.
> 
> ...


You lucky fuckers. :lmao


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Liar Liar pants on fucking fire.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

jealous people are jealous.
I believe you.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> *Punk was ribbing Kofi about being on his phone all night with his girlfriend.*


I'm sure I've heard this one before...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

How mad am I?

THIS MAD. Berry jelly right here.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> I am not saying I believe the story or not but just an FYI, Dr. Pepper is neither a Coke nor a Pepsi product. Its made by the same company that produces Snapple, Schweppes and a lot of other stuff. Its distributed by both Coke and Pepsi.


....Not sure what your point is, I already know Dr. Pepper isn't a Pepsi or Coke Product or even a cola for that matter. It was a joke any way.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> ME AND KELLY KELLY


Now I'm Jelly


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't listen to the haters. It sounds like a really enjoyable time.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice one mate well in, sounds amazing!! What the hell did they all do if there was no booze floating around haha? 

Not trying to call you on it cause I do believe you seems like you've no reason to lie, but jw how did The Miz know who yous were when he answered the door?


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Orton shoulda broke in and punted all of ya(except Beth).LOL.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Sharkey604 said:


> Nice one mate well in, sounds amazing!! What the hell did they all do if there was no booze floating around haha?
> 
> Not trying to call you on it cause I do believe you seems like you've no reason to lie, but jw how did The Miz know who yous were when he answered the door?


There were ppl arriving all the time.. since Punk was busy upstairs Miz was the door greeter.. He just opened the door and didnt even question us.. He just said "Welcome guys, my name is Mike, nice to meet you , Punk is upstairs, let me show u around"..etc


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

dude your so fucking lucky wish it could of been me


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

can i come next time btw?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

JERIPUNK said:


> Not many stories.. It was very chill / relaxed.
> 
> Punk was ribbing Kofi about being on his phone all night with his girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Cool story dude..and I mean that. Im really jealous of you :cussin: the story of The Sheik and Macho really made me laugh..Must have been awesome hearing those stories from the wrestlers themselves.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's super cool man. I hope you had a blast!


----------



## Chareth Cutestory (Feb 22, 2011)

Any toilet stories? Like if anyone left a floater or a stinker, and if you sniffed the seat after divas had previously used it?


----------



## LTCWWE (Mar 27, 2011)

Chareth Cutestory said:


> Any toilet stories? Like if anyone left a floater or a stinker, and if you sniffed the seat after divas had previously used it?


Eww. Just when I was eating lol.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> I'm sure I've heard this one before...


Shut the fuck up, he posted pictures. I don't get people..honestly.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

MEH Sounds to good to be true probably a lie


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrates on hanging out with them, Jeripunk. It was probably good that you were polite as i'm sure they were looking to get away from the cameras.

It's nice to hear whenever theres people who don't let the money and fame go to their head.


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

NonCentz said:


> Translation: He would've came in his pants the 2nd he walked through the door and saw them lol



Fuck, I'm 28 and I would have done the same...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Soo jealous it's unreal!!!


----------



## sfp1187 (May 1, 2006)

As previous posters have statedl f--- the haters. Sounds like a good time. CM Punk is one of my favorites, so damn you.


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats if its true.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

As much as I would want to play it cool, I think I would be 'that fan' if I were around CM Punk in a setting like that. I would no doubt annoy him with my fanny ass questions. I know it would be lame, but looking back I would think it would feel better than saying very little just to seem 'cool' to CM Punk and some wrestlers you'll probably never see again


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

i believe you. and taking pics whould be weird in this case. if punk came to your party thats one thing, but to troll around taking pics at his party with wwe superstars is low class.


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

If this story is true....then I am glad you had a great time.

Wish I got a chance to do something like that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I didn't that this thread was going to blow up like this. Look Jeripunk, I'm glad that you had good time and was able to share it with us, but you should have probably thought of repercussions of not having solid evidence of this said event ahead of time before posting. But anyways good story.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I was totally expecting the OP to break off into "..and that concludes the story of how I was in west philadelphia, born and raised, a playground is where I spent most of my days". Sorry the part about maybe going to CM punk's Raw after-party was believable but saying Miz and other stars were there hanging out with you is over the top, esp. with the lack of pictures, you would not go through an experience like that and not take a photo with somebody.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Bullshit! probably half of that story is made up. Divas calling you hot? you wish.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe the guy I mean why not? I had a friend who was friends with Scott Hall and we where invited to his hotel here in the uk. I know exactly what the op means when he says you don't wanna act like a dick asking for pictures when whomever it may be has invited you to share some of there personal time. I also wrestled on the same show as Chris Daniels and had dinner with him after. P.s Scott Hall loves scallops!!


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jealousy is one hell of a sin. I believe Your post. To the Haters, GTFO of your parent's basement and go meet some people. You may become friends with a Rising or current star.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

So you gonna post pictures that you were really there?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> So you gonna post pictures that you were really there?


1) I already posted pics of when I met some of them previously ( u should really look thru the thread

2) I already stated that I didnt take pics..and even if my cell wasnt dead I probably wouldnt have


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like a believable story. Congrats man.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> So you gonna post pictures that you were really there?


Why would he act like a groupie and take pictures there? Complete buzzkill.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If this is true then you got one hell of an opportunity to hang with the wrestlers where no other fans has got before. Thanks for sharing. It must of been cool just hanging out and just seeing how they all are out of character. The Miz sounds like a decent guy really interested in getting to know you and your friend just shows he doesnt act all stuck up and is just a normal guy. Shame you got no pics but I understand as really its rude to take pics in CM Punk's apartment when afterall you were invited to hang out and not pester for pics.


----------

